# New 18x18x36 build



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

This will be my first build, and I will update with pictures and questions along the way.


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

Here is my list of supplies:
Plants (from NEHERP):
Columnea sp
Golden pothos
Philodendron scandens (Heart Leaf Philodendron)
Maranta leuconeura (prayer plant)
Peperomia glabella (cypress peperomia)
Ficus pumila variegated
Sansevieria trifasciata (snake plant)
Korean rock fern
Lemon button fern
Green wandering jew
Dischidia ruscifolia (million hearts)
Neoregelia 'zoe' (Josh's Frogs)
Rex Begonia (local nursery)

Build Supplies:
Complete custom vivarium build kit from NEHERP, which includes:
NEHERP drainage layer
NEHERP substrate version 2
Jungle Dawn spotlight
NEHERP Moss
NEHERP leaf litter
The usuals (silicone, great stuff, etc.)
4 ghost wood branches
I ordered an additional 7 lbs of cork bark


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

ldaniell said:


> Here is my list of supplies:
> Green wandering jew


Destroy it.


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

Issues thus far:
Cost- I am into this for well over $700 already, which kind of makes me sick

Silicone will not cure:
Following the advice from NEHERP and other respected sources, I siliconed the back and majority of sides to black out and provide better adhesion for the Great Stuff foam (see picture). After five days, the silicone is not curing. Some of this was my fault for laying the silicone too thick in the places I missed the first time, but one spot in particular, the silicone layer is less than 1/8" and still hasn't cured. I have a fan aimed at the tank now, which I hope does the trick.

I received my plants and microfauna two weeks ago, and because I was involved in a severe automobile accident, I have yet to plant nor "seed" the tank with them, respectively. I have my plants in a Sterilite container with a vent at each end (see picture). The majority of the plants are still wrapped in paper towel. The exceptions are the creeping fig and lemon button fern because they were really dry when I received them. As a result, I over watered them by mistake. Their paper towels molded so I processed and potted them. The Neoregelia is obviously not wrapped in paper towel. Additionally, I processed and reported the begonia be cause I sourced it at a local nursery.

My dwarf white isopods and springtails are in a small container filled with some NEHERP v2 substrate, a little leaf litter, and the substrate they came in (see picture). I note that the springtails were in transit ~5 days--possibly the isopods as well.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

ldaniell said:


> Issues thus far:
> Cost- I am into this for well over $700 already, which kind of makes me sick
> 
> Silicone will not cure:
> ...


You didn't happen to use expired silicone, did you?

I wouldn't considering adding microfauna to the tank until you have the background completely finished and everything taken care of.


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

MrBiggs said:


> You didn't happen to use expired silicone, did you?
> 
> I wouldn't considering adding microfauna to the tank until you have the background completely finished and everything taken care of.


I don't think I used expired silicone. I am not planning to put any microfauna in until after I finish the background.


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

How do you all make the Great Stuff last? If I stop and move to the other side, the foam won't spray. I seriously took less than a one minute break to move and two cans won't spray. They both have foam left in them.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

ldaniell said:


> How do you all make the Great Stuff last? If I stop and move to the other side, the foam won't spray. I seriously took less than a one minute break to move and two cans won't spray. They both have foam left in them.


Make sure to buy the freshest GS possible. There's an expiration date on the bottom of the can. If possible try to get at least a year out, preferably 14-16 months. Also, make sure that you shake the can REALLY well before you start. Plan things out so that you can move quickly.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

MrBiggs said:


> Make sure to buy the freshest GS possible. Plan things out so that you can move quickly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


I have multiple broken bones so moving fast isn't really an option. However, I feel like I moved pretty quickly. The Great Stuff foam doesn't expire until 2019, so that's probably not an issue.


----------



## Blackestangel (Jul 16, 2015)

Sorry about your accident prayers that you have a speedy recovery.

Most silicone should cure within at least 2 days unless you literally layer 8 bottles worth in the tank (which obviously you didn't). My only thoughts are that it's expired or unfortunately just a faulty tube. Either way if it's been this long you might want to consider taking it out and buying a new bottle. 

As far as the GS goes, did you shake it before applying? That might have something to do with it. Sounds like you're having a great time with this build so far lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

Here's a picture of the progress I made thus far.


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

Blackestangel said:


> As far as the GS goes, did you shake it before applying? That might have something to do with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not shake it so that's probably why. However, I thought saw on a video not to shake it. I guess that's what I get for not reading instructions.


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

Should I move this thread to the parts and construction forum?


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

Check back for new pics tonight!


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

Here's a new picture. Carving is almost complete. Now comes the hard part!


----------



## dmb5245 (Feb 7, 2014)

MrBiggs said:


> Destroy it.


Kill the ficus while you are at it. And save the pothos for grow-out containers and such. Super aggressive growing plants are awesome... for 6 months. Then they are a pain. I have the supposedly slower growing oak leaf ficus and I'm constantly trimming it.

Best of luck with your build and recovery.


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

what happened to the silicone? did it dry or did you end up removing it and start over?


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

kromar said:


> what happened to the silicone? did it dry or did you end up removing it and start over?


I stripped it off and started that side over.


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

dmb5245 said:


> Kill the ficus while you are at it. And save the pothos for grow-out containers
> 
> Best of luck with your build and recovery.


Thanks, I like the ficus and the pothos. I will only plant clippings instead of the entire plants. I love the green wandering Jew as well but will not plant it.


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

Any ideas on how to start a charcoal springtail culture from a starter culture that was delivered in ABG-like substrate? I cannot seem to transfer them without transferring substrate as well.


----------



## Blackestangel (Jul 16, 2015)

ldaniell said:


> Here's a new picture. Carving is almost complete. Now comes the hard part!




Lookin good! Just make sure you use a lot of silicone and really pack down the substrate so none of the hideous white sticks out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

Blackestangel said:


> Lookin good! Just make sure you use a lot of silicone and really pack down the substrate so none of the hideous white sticks out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yeah, I'm doing it in sections because of the tank's size.


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

Now I just have to wait for it to cure. This part wasn't as hard as I thought it would be.


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

How do you all trim the edges without exposing the silicone?


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

I drilled the tank and installed the overflow drainage bulkhead today (see pictures). I still smell vinegar today so I will let the silicone cure for awhile longer. My Mistking arrives today, so I will install the reservoir bulkhead and connect the pump up today.


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

Here are some pictures of the planted vivarium and rough set up. I have two more fans arriving today. The vivarium will rest on top of the cabinet. I used 1/4 inch glass for the top leaving a 4 cm gap in the back for 3 40mm fans and ventilation. The tank is currently at 95% RH, and the front glass remains un-fogged with no fans running. I'm still waiting on selaginella, cryptanthus (Earth Star), NEHERP Moss slurry and two more broms.


----------



## jc_hammy (Apr 22, 2018)

Wow, that's looking really awesome! In reference to your earlier question on the silicone on the edges, I just slowly worked it back and was very careful with the razor as I worked along the edges.


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

Here's a picture of the three fans, which end up being overkill. One fan keeps the humidity around 80%.


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

Here's some more pics with all the plants.


----------



## Piper (Jun 15, 2018)

Great pictures and thank you for posting your plant list!


----------



## Piper (Jun 15, 2018)

Where did you purchase your fans from?


----------

